# Any one due in Feb???



## Robertsgirl

I just found out I'm prego on Tuesday!!!! The due date is looking like Feburary 25th..any one else in feb?:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Coconut bird

I think I might be! I only found out today. Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## bebedreamr

Congrats! I am Feb 7th-ish! I am trying to prepare as early as I can! lol


----------



## singers_love

I am due on the 15th of Feb so Can I join you!!


----------



## emuuu

Congrats ladies, I'm 17th Feb :)


----------



## jemmywoo84

Feb 5th is my estimated due date


----------



## Louise N

*waves* About the 19th/20th for me. It seems so far away.


----------



## Laurenmomma

Think I'm the 6th feb!


----------



## ellitigg

Hey all! Congrats on your BFPs :D

Come on over and join the Feb ladies here!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/621266-february-valentines-2012-join-us-here.html


----------



## garrickbaby

My due date is Feb 5th. Had a sono today and heard the heart beat. I'm 6weeks.


----------



## ZombieKitten

Congrats on your :bfp: i got mine a couple weeks ago! I'm due on Feb 10th 2012 ! Can't wait!! have a H&H pregnancy!


----------



## NewAtThis13

Feb 11th! :) congrats!!


----------



## ladygogs

jemmywoo84 said:


> Feb 5th is my estimated due date

Me too :) :happydance:


----------



## Robertsgirl

CONGRATULATIONS EVERYONE!!!!! What are all of your symptoms?
This is going to be an amazing journey and I look forward to sharing all of it with you ladies!!!!!


----------



## michelle25

me me me due feb 20! and congrats to all the feb 2012 mommies and babies :)


----------



## Alicia88

i got my bfp today, and tried to figure out my due date on baby center. They are saying Feb 9-10th!! I go tomorrow for my doctors estimation :) Congrats Feb. mommas!


----------



## misfit76

I got my BFP Last week. I am due Feb 15th!!!!!


----------



## LakensMommy11

due february 8th! make sure you join us in the february valentines group :)


----------



## KnitWit

Feb 11th for me! Valentines day babies all round!:happydance:


----------



## wookie130

February 14th for me!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## BabyBlondex

I'm due anywhere between the 27th Jan - 2nd Feb, I havent really worked it out yet lol!x


----------



## Lulu1982

ladygogs said:


> jemmywoo84 said:
> 
> 
> Feb 5th is my estimated due date
> 
> Me too :) :happydance:Click to expand...

Same for me!:thumbup:


----------



## Hanawanabump

Hey ladies! Congrats on all the :bfp: 16th For me :kiss:


----------



## lovely57

me me me!!! i found out sunday. im due in feb. have my first appt june 30. this is my first bfp ever. so im worrying myself like crazy.... its just still so early. makes me wish i hadnt found out for another few weeks. lol i have been having cramping, bloated/gassy tummy, headaches, not too much nausea but a little, achey lower back off and on and sore bbs...and terrible moodiness!! we couldnt keep it quiet so most of the fam and close friends know. i wanted to wait but just couldnt.... so hopefully everything goes good!! you just cant help but question it. esp if its your first bc you have no clue how your body will react. :(


----------



## heff1604

I'm due on the 23rd. I'm super excited! I still haven't told my DH...waiting for Father's Day :)


----------



## Tink81

Im due on the 24th i think , well according to fertility friend, oh it's so nice to have others due around the same time, good luck and prayers to us all.


----------



## Robertsgirl

heff1604 said:


> I'm due on the 23rd. I'm super excited! I still haven't told my DH...waiting for Father's Day :)


I had the same idea but after getting a - on 9 DPO when I tested on 10 DPO I walked away and just gave up and DH saw the line..LOL

Congratulations!!!


----------



## 2catsinFL

I am due 2-22-12! I go in for my first ultrasound on 7-14-11 and should be a given my "official" due date based off of what the Dr sees.

Every one says all the 2's are lucky!


----------



## Onemoretime5

my estimated due date is feb 23 :)


----------



## Sunkissed

We have the same due date robertsgirl :) congrats on everyone's BFP!!!! I went to the bookstore today and got a book on pregnancy :)


----------



## Kirei

I'm due the 15th! :)


----------



## jamierae

I'm due on February 7th!


----------



## kirbyland1986

22nd Feb


----------



## Robertsgirl

Wow this is great all these February babies!!!


----------



## misfit76

Kirei said:


> I'm due the 15th! :)

Me too!!!!


----------



## ali...cat

Hi all, 

I'm due between 19-24 Feb (LMP vs O day which was on cd10)...I'm so excited and so scared after mmc last Nov and it taking 6 months to get my BFP again...Haven't even been to the docs yet. Going to pay for a private scan and am going to try and hold out till 7th July where I will be at least 7 weeks. Really hope I can wait that long so I hopefully can see the hearbeat then. Good luck to everyone - H&H 9 months to us all x


----------



## Robertsgirl

Hi dear Alli!!! Happy to see you here..Congrats!! I hope this is a healthy pregnancy for you!


----------



## jenheth

Congrats!! Think I'm due around 13th! Good luck to everyone! 
jx


----------



## Button#

I'm due around the 18th, good luck and h&h 9 months to everyone


----------



## LolaAnn

the feb thread is here ladies:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/621266-february-valentines-2012-join-us-here.html
i'm due feb 25th too!! x


----------



## Willma

Hi ladies,

I'm due 4th of february and can't wait to start showing.


----------



## Jmel

I think I'm like the 9th, possibly later in the month. I know for sure here soon. Congratz!


----------



## Pariashu

Congrates hun.. :)
My due date is Feb 16th or 17th.. :)


----------



## mom and ttc

my edd is feb 12, my babies will be 22 months apart :)


----------



## mom and ttc

heff1604 said:


> I'm due on the 23rd. I'm super excited! I still haven't told my DH...waiting for Father's Day :)

when did you find out? wow, i would have loved to waited but i cant keep a secret :D


----------



## tucker07

first off congrats!!!! :) I am due February 14!


----------



## Emtabby

I'm due 22nd feb, still in a bit of shock I actually got my BFP
Eeeek, I'd love a bump buddy???? 

:)


----------



## Chippym2b

I'm having a bad day, just been to doc and am now booked in for an emergency scan and tests on wed. I've collapsed twice in a week with agonising cramps from my groin down to my knees. When it happens I have to lie flat on a cold floor. I am so light headed I can't lift my head up and I sweat buckets. My legs can't take my weight and I can't stand. It lasts 10-15 mins then I go freezing cold and shivery. I'm 6 wks 5 days now. The doc said it is unlikely to be ectopic as there is only a 1 in 200 chance but they need to make sure it's not and see if anything else is wrong as the cramps are very abnormal. :-/


----------



## sophshaun

ZombieKitten said:


> Congrats on your :bfp: i got mine a couple weeks ago! I'm due on Feb 10th 2012 ! Can't wait!! have a H&H pregnancy!

Im due Feb 10th 2012 too


----------



## MariskaG

My due date is round about the 14/15th of Feb. SO exciting, but still so far away. Anyone noticed how when you really want time to fly by (mine I am wishing the first 12 weeks away, to be in the safer zone) it drags.....


----------



## jmla04

Am due feb. 5th but I am having TWINS so they may come in January.


----------



## BeachComber

I am due in Feb. but since I'll be having a C-section the baby may be here in late January. :)


----------



## Radiance

My little one is due Feb. 9 :)
Very excited!


----------



## teddygrahams

I'm due February 3rd!!!


----------



## Mauser

Got my PFB on Memorial Day (May 30). Am probably 6w5d now, EDD maybe February 8th... barring any problems, would have a C-section on Feb 1st.


----------



## Poppy Panda

I am =]
I'm really scared, we aren't telling anyone until 12 weeks so I just came on here to find someone to talk to.

Looking for a bit of a buddy, someone I can talk through all of it with who is going through it at the same time as OH is the strong silent type lol Anyone feel like doing this with me? :shrug:


----------



## JNSTL

I just got my bfp (well, six of them over the past three days, because I was worried). I should be due around Feb. 28! I have been feeling cramps, shooting pains and sore bbs, headaches, heartburn, and even a couple of hives, which I thought was weird. I've only felt a bit of nausea. I am nervous about my hormone levels, so I am getting my blood drawn to make sure everything's ok. I have cysts on my ovaries and am slightly hypothyroid. H&H 9mos to everyone!


----------



## Robertsgirl

Chippym2b said:


> I'm having a bad day, just been to doc and am now booked in for an emergency scan and tests on wed. I've collapsed twice in a week with agonising cramps from my groin down to my knees. When it happens I have to lie flat on a cold floor. I am so light headed I can't lift my head up and I sweat buckets. My legs can't take my weight and I can't stand. It lasts 10-15 mins then I go freezing cold and shivery. I'm 6 wks 5 days now. The doc said it is unlikely to be ectopic as there is only a 1 in 200 chance but they need to make sure it's not and see if anything else is wrong as the cramps are very abnormal. :-/

I'm sorry your not feeling well I pray your doing better!!!


----------



## Robertsgirl

Poppy Panda said:


> I am =]
> I'm really scared, we aren't telling anyone until 12 weeks so I just came on here to find someone to talk to.
> 
> Looking for a bit of a buddy, someone I can talk through all of it with who is going through it at the same time as OH is the strong silent type lol Anyone feel like doing this with me? :shrug:


I'm here with ya!!! It's going to be an amazing and beautiful journey..When is your due date? and how are you feeling, and morning sickness yet?


----------



## Robertsgirl

jmla04 said:


> Am due feb. 5th but I am having TWINS so they may come in January.

Congrats!! when did you find out you were having twins? How exciting, is this your first?


----------



## Robertsgirl

JNSTL said:


> I just got my bfp (well, six of them over the past three days, because I was worried). I should be due around Feb. 28! I have been feeling cramps, shooting pains and sore bbs, headaches, heartburn, and even a couple of hives, which I thought was weird. I've only felt a bit of nausea. I am nervous about my hormone levels, so I am getting my blood drawn to make sure everything's ok. I have cysts on my ovaries and am slightly hypothyroid. H&H 9mos to everyone!

Welcome and Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## emmadaisy

me me me! x

Just found out Tuesday, going off my dates I should be 25th ish too 4 days before my birthday!! and I went 4 days over with my son so could share my birthday with pip x


----------



## ZombieKitten

Just had my first ultrasound done today, I was only 1 day off from what I estimated so I'm due Feb 11th now <3


----------



## smiler123

Going by my prediction I think I'll be 21st Feb! Yippee


----------



## Poppy Panda

Robertsgirl said:


> Poppy Panda said:
> 
> 
> I am =]
> I'm really scared, we aren't telling anyone until 12 weeks so I just came on here to find someone to talk to.
> 
> Looking for a bit of a buddy, someone I can talk through all of it with who is going through it at the same time as OH is the strong silent type lol Anyone feel like doing this with me? :shrug:
> 
> 
> I'm here with ya!!! It's going to be an amazing and beautiful journey..When is your due date? and how are you feeling, and morning sickness yet?Click to expand...

I'm not sure of exact date yet but by my own calculations its looking like valentines day which is actually mine and OH anniversary lol
No morning sickness, but nausea and man I am tired all the time! It was a day off today and I slept 9 hours which is a normal ammount, then I was awake for only 4 hours then fell asleep again for another 3 lol I'm awake again now but still tired this is so up and down! :shrug:


----------



## Button#

Saw my dr on Monday and he estimated my due date to be 8th Feb. I have my booking in appointment on the 5th July and got a letter through today for my scan on the 27th July.


----------



## HayleyZahra

*im due late Feb aswell, it seems miles away! *


----------



## jtbean

Congrats ladies :) my due date is 2nd of feb :) x


----------



## Robertsgirl

Poppy Panda said:


> Robertsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy Panda said:
> 
> 
> I am =]
> I'm really scared, we aren't telling anyone until 12 weeks so I just came on here to find someone to talk to.
> 
> Looking for a bit of a buddy, someone I can talk through all of it with who is going through it at the same time as OH is the strong silent type lol Anyone feel like doing this with me? :shrug:
> 
> 
> I'm here with ya!!! It's going to be an amazing and beautiful journey..When is your due date? and how are you feeling, and morning sickness yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure of exact date yet but by my own calculations its looking like valentines day which is actually mine and OH anniversary lol
> No morning sickness, but nausea and man I am tired all the time! It was a day off today and I slept 9 hours which is a normal ammount, then I was awake for only 4 hours then fell asleep again for another 3 lol I'm awake again now but still tired this is so up and down! :shrug:Click to expand...


Lucky no morning sickness!!! I get it ALL the time but I don't always throw up...I am so tired as well I just can't get enough sleep..why are you worried?
Valentines would be sooooo neat!!!!! I went and did my 2nd blood work today so hopefully tomorrow I will get the news that my levels are good..So scary waiting, just my Doctors office closes at 12pm tomorrow so I pray the results will be in before that so I don't have to worry all weekend..LOL Any weekend plans for you?
Not much here Friday DH and I are going bikini and shoe shopping for our vacation in July..I'm glad your getting plenty of rest! ;)


----------



## Robertsgirl

jtbean said:


> Congrats ladies :) my due date is 2nd of feb :) x

Congratulations!!! I love your cute belly!!!!!


----------



## Robertsgirl

HayleyZahra said:


> *im due late Feb aswell, it seems miles away! *

It will go by really fast believe me :)


----------



## Poppy Panda

Robertsgirl said:


> Poppy Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robertsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy Panda said:
> 
> 
> I am =]
> I'm really scared, we aren't telling anyone until 12 weeks so I just came on here to find someone to talk to.
> 
> Looking for a bit of a buddy, someone I can talk through all of it with who is going through it at the same time as OH is the strong silent type lol Anyone feel like doing this with me? :shrug:
> 
> 
> I'm here with ya!!! It's going to be an amazing and beautiful journey..When is your due date? and how are you feeling, and morning sickness yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure of exact date yet but by my own calculations its looking like valentines day which is actually mine and OH anniversary lol
> No morning sickness, but nausea and man I am tired all the time! It was a day off today and I slept 9 hours which is a normal ammount, then I was awake for only 4 hours then fell asleep again for another 3 lol I'm awake again now but still tired this is so up and down! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucky no morning sickness!!! I get it ALL the time but I don't always throw up...I am so tired as well I just can't get enough sleep..why are you worried?
> Valentines would be sooooo neat!!!!! I went and did my 2nd blood work today so hopefully tomorrow I will get the news that my levels are good..So scary waiting, just my Doctors office closes at 12pm tomorrow so I pray the results will be in before that so I don't have to worry all weekend..LOL Any weekend plans for you?
> Not much here Friday DH and I are going bikini and shoe shopping for our vacation in July..I'm glad your getting plenty of rest! ;)Click to expand...

Being worried is a really long story lol 
Ooh vacation, where are you going for it?


----------



## Robertsgirl

ZombieKitten said:


> Just had my first ultrasound done today, I was only 1 day off from what I estimated so I'm due Feb 11th now <3


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Radiance

ZombieKitten said:


> Just had my first ultrasound done today, I was only 1 day off from what I estimated so I'm due Feb 11th now <3

We have the same due date! :D
Mine was the 9th but was changed..again!
:)


----------



## EngineerGirl

Hey, I just found out I'm pregnant yesterday (blood test confirmed today) and by my calculations the rough due date is between Feb. 27 and Feb. 29. Hope everyone has a happy and healthy next 8-9 months.


----------



## flowersbaby4

I am new here...I am also due the end of Feb.....=)


----------



## Caseys

I think I'm due on Feb 11th as well!


----------



## firstschatz

Feb 3 here!


----------



## baby3144

Robertsgirl said:


> I just found out I'm prego on Tuesday!!!! The due date is looking like Feburary 25th..any one else in feb?:cloud9::happydance:



We have the exact Same Due Date =))))) CONGRATS !


----------



## Emma&Freya

Im due 11th Feb :) Its going to drag so long though :(


----------



## Tazi88

Feb 20th and I can't wait. It still doesnt seem real to me.


----------



## green22

Hi girlies, I'm due around 29th Feb!! Arrrrgggghhhh it all seems so surreal at the moment x


----------



## shewoman

i am due about the 8th of feb had early scan on the 16th june but nurse said i had to go back on the 30th but everything was fine, so cant wait :hugs:


----------



## Cookiedog

Mine is due the 23rd Feb - so far away!


----------



## hope01

27th ish of feb only found out monday!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

I just had my doc appt yesterday and it seems that the EDD is now 2/4/12 instead of 2/12/12. It is fine with us!! We actually go back on monday to get a better grasp on the date and even a sono.... YAY!


----------



## davecr033

Due 2/25 - just found out on wednesday.


----------



## mstarcolorado

My due date is Feb 25th. It does feel verrrrrrrrrrrry far away. Some people say it passes by quickly but honestly I'd like to have a BUMP right now so I could at least talk about it with people. Tomorrow I'll be 5 weeks; I'm not sure I can wait 'til 12W. I wanna tell everybody! :)


----------



## Caseys

mstarcolorado said:


> My due date is Feb 25th. It does feel verrrrrrrrrrrry far away. Some people say it passes by quickly but honestly I'd like to have a BUMP right now so I could at least talk about it with people. Tomorrow I'll be 5 weeks; I'm not sure I can wait 'til 12W. I wanna tell everybody! :)

Are you in Colorado too? I'm having a hard time not telling people too, I've told my family and a few close friends, only one close friend that is local though.

I'm starting to think my boobs are going to give me away before my bump, ugh!


----------



## Radiance

I am also dying to tell everyone!!!
How can you not? lol
Can five more weeks go any slower?
My little bump could possible give me away haha


----------



## PaddlingChick

6 weeks tomorrow, due Feb 17th or so...
just had a transvag ultrasound today but no heartbeat to be seen yet.:shrug:


----------



## honey08

prob 2early xx


im due 21feb x


----------



## lovethebump

17th of Feb for me. 
Just hit 6 weeks :)


----------



## rj84

Robertsgirl said:


> I just found out I'm prego on Tuesday!!!! The due date is looking like Feburary 25th..any one else in feb?:cloud9::happydance:

I found out tuesday too!!! My due date is between 24th and 28th Feb - my cycles were about 32 days so not exactly sure!!


----------



## MrsMM24

PaddlingChick said:


> 6 weeks tomorrow, due Feb 17th or so...
> just had a transvag ultrasound today but no heartbeat to be seen yet.:shrug:

Congrats!!! Welcome to the Feb 2012 baby thread!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lil miss

Yeah think im due feb too, did the test last wed and it came up 2-3 weeks since conception so that means I'm around 5 weeks! Any symptoms yet ladies???


----------



## Dottie

metoo 28 feb xx


----------



## psyched

Hello! I am also due in February and it looks like it might be the 24th. This is my second pregnancy after a loss this past February. I am feeling hopeful! :flower:


----------



## youngwife20

Due feb 19 or 20th I'm 6 weeks found out 3 weeks preggers :) loving it! Xx I'm 20 and hubbys 24 we cnt wait to be young parents xx we ttc 6 cycles and so happy it finaly happend x


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey Ladies, can I chat too :) I think I'm due around Feb 20th with bubba number 2 ! How's everyone feeling?

We found out 2 weeks ago after TTC for less than 3 weeks xx


----------



## suzzle

singers_love said:


> I am due on the 15th of Feb so Can I join you!!


Snap! :wave:


----------



## lesh07

Hi there. I found out on friday that we are pregnant for the 5th time. Baby due 27th feb. :)


----------



## EngineerGirl

Welcome to all the newcomers. Hope everyone's doing well today.


----------



## MrsMM24

youngwife20 said:


> Due feb 19 or 20th I'm 6 weeks found out 3 weeks preggers :) loving it! Xx I'm 20 and hubbys 24 we cnt wait to be young parents xx we ttc 6 cycles and so happy it finaly happend x

Welcome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Natasha2605 said:


> Hey Ladies, can I chat too :) I think I'm due around Feb 20th with bubba number 2 ! How's everyone feeling?
> 
> We found out 2 weeks ago after TTC for less than 3 weeks xx

Welcome Ladies!!! Febraury is going to be a busy month!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

lesh07 said:


> Hi there. I found out on friday that we are pregnant for the 5th time. Baby due 27th feb. :)

WOW!!! 5.... Congrats and welcome to Feb 2012


----------



## Robertsgirl

Hello ladies!!! How is everyone feeling?? We had a little scare with some bleeding after intercourse, went to the doctors and had blood done (had to wait a week and give samples twice) And all is perfect..I was so scared I had a m/c in Feb, I was afraid I was re-living a nightmare...I can breath and sleep now..So what are everyone's symptoms? I have morning sickness, cramps, breasts are getting huge, cravings, fatigue...and I'm sure there is more..I'm so excited!!! Congratulations all!!!


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

I went for my first US today to make sure embbie stuck in the right location in the uterus and we have a confirmed baby (single baby - no twins) growing in the right place. Got a print of my first US with the little sac showing. I can't stop smiling. :happydance:

Also discovered the belly band - woohoo - I can continue to wear my regular pants and skirts and have something to hold them up even unzipped :winkwink:

Symptoms - very tired and it comes and goes. And very thirsty too. Slight big boobs but that could be the hormones I am still on. Otherwise no other symptoms. Going for heartbeat US next week :)


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!!!

I'm just over 5 weeks and my due date is around Feb 20th! :) 

already outgrew some underwear!!!! some skirts are getting tighter too.... bad morning sickness, and some cramps and I have my ultrasound this thursday!


----------



## MrsMM24

Robertsgirl said:


> Hello ladies!!! How is everyone feeling?? We had a little scare with some bleeding after intercourse, went to the doctors and had blood done (had to wait a week and give samples twice) And all is perfect..I was so scared I had a m/c in Feb, I was afraid I was re-living a nightmare...I can breath and sleep now..So what are everyone's symptoms? I have morning sickness, cramps, breasts are getting huge, cravings, fatigue...and I'm sure there is more..I'm so excited!!! Congratulations all!!!

I am glad to hear that all is well!!! That's a blessing.:happydance:

I do not vomit, but feel sick in the mornings, breasts have been tender for weeks, and I have no real appetite.... :-(


----------



## MrsMM24

davecr033 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I went for my first US today to make sure embbie stuck in the right location in the uterus and we have a confirmed baby (single baby - no twins) growing in the right place. Got a print of my first US with the little sac showing. I can't stop smiling. :happydance:
> 
> Also discovered the belly band - woohoo - I can continue to wear my regular pants and skirts and have something to hold them up even unzipped :winkwink:
> 
> Symptoms - very tired and it comes and goes. And very thirsty too. Slight big boobs but that could be the hormones I am still on. Otherwise no other symptoms. Going for heartbeat US next week :)

AWESOME News! Good to hear that the sticky bean stuck in the right spot.:happydance:


----------



## Tammy87

My estimated day is Feb 1st! Seems so so long away! Was hoping it would be in March and end up sharing the same birthday as me and my mum... now that would be spooky! x


----------



## Aurora_xox

I'm due around February 17th!


----------



## davecr033

It just hit me that I didn't get my period and I won't be having any for the next 9 months - WOOHOO! Its the little things in life we must celebrate LOL.


----------



## berry26

Can I join? my gp said march 2nd but all the other pregnancy calculators say feb 28! lol i think its going to be a leap year baby! x


----------



## MrsMM24

:yellow:Ok, had the sono 2 hours ago!! AWESOME!! The HB is soooo strong already. 130. As you can see by the ticker, date change, NOT multiples, we are having a *Valentine's Baby!!! * (How fitting):happydance: After our Anny and before my B-day!!


----------



## nikkchikk

My DD is Feb 28. Hoping like HELL it's not on the leap year!!!


----------



## SouthernC

If there estimates are right, I will find out my due date for sure on July 5, but I'm due sometime around Valentines Day :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Hey everyone! Eeek I'm already getting excited...anyone else?
I'm trying not to look at baby stuff but it's quite hard.
I phoned midwife today to book appointments and stuff and she wants to calculate my due date from the day my implant came out( so May 5th). So my ''preliminary due date'' according to her is Feb 10th, at least until my scan...but I'm still saying the 20th cause I think that's more accurate!

So my first MW appt's been booked for July 7th and my scan's booked for August 2nd...eeek can't wait!

xx


----------



## dragonfly1982

My EDD is 25th February! Should know more in about two weeks, I'm going for a scan at 7 weeks - can't wait!!

Nikkchikk - I'm hoping the same thing! LOL! Knowing my luck I'll go over by 4 days though:haha:


----------



## nikkchikk

Lol, I know EDD really shouldn't matter, but I don't want my baby to be born on a leap day! I went to school with a kid born on Feb 29th, and other kids made fun of him. Stupid I know, but I would rather not deal! My sister in law tells me don't worry about EDD, just wish for a happy healthy baby!! 

My first U/S is this Wednesday! I was surprised my OB schedules them so early (5 weeks!) but the nurse said that they do this for all expectant moms for gestational age and fetal size. That was a big YAY for myself and DH! Now we have scans to show our parents next week!


----------



## Aurora_xox

I can just imagine myself going over too. I hope not though. Although all I care about is a happy healthy baby :)


----------



## dragonfly1982

nikkchikk said:


> Lol, I know EDD really shouldn't matter, but I don't want my baby to be born on a leap day! I went to school with a kid born on Feb 29th, and other kids made fun of him. Stupid I know, but I would rather not deal! My sister in law tells me don't worry about EDD, just wish for a happy healthy baby!!
> 
> My first U/S is this Wednesday! I was surprised my OB schedules them so early (5 weeks!) but the nurse said that they do this for all expectant moms for gestational age and fetal size. That was a big YAY for myself and DH! Now we have scans to show our parents next week!

Awe, thats really cool! When I went to my doctor last week I was told I wouldn't be able to have a scan until about week 14!! I totally can't wait that long! So today I got a referral to another private clinic that do early scans so I have it on the 11th - I'll be 7 weeks and 2 days all going well!! DH just booked the afternoon off and that day is also my mom's birthday so hopefully we'll have a picture of her first grandchild to give her that evening :) 

I know what you mean about kids teasing another kid for having a leap year birthday! My DH said it'd be a great way to save on parties :haha: If I had a choice I'd love to give birth on March 1st as that's my parents wedding anniversary!

I'd say you both are so excited about telling your parents, especially with the scan pictures!!! That's brilliant! You'll have to let me know how you get on, I'll be very interested seeing as our babies are due within days of each other :)


----------



## nikkchikk

> Awe, thats really cool! When I went to my doctor last week I was told I wouldn't be able to have a scan until about week 14!! I totally can't wait that long! So today I got a referral to another private clinic that do early scans so I have it on the 11th - I'll be 7 weeks and 2 days all going well!! DH just booked the afternoon off and that day is also my mom's birthday so hopefully we'll have a picture of her first grandchild to give her that evening :)
> 
> I know what you mean about kids teasing another kid for having a leap year birthday! My DH said it'd be a great way to save on parties :haha: If I had a choice I'd love to give birth on March 1st as that's my parents wedding anniversary!
> 
> I'd say you both are so excited about telling your parents, especially with the scan pictures!!! That's brilliant! You'll have to let me know how you get on, I'll be very interested seeing as our babies are due within days of each other :)

Oh that's great! I am jealous that you get to hear a heart beat! I won't at my appointment; it's too early! I just hope my HCG is high enough to see the little bean! My level was 76 at 4wks 2 days (last Friday). I hope it goes above 1200 by my U/S on Wednesday!

DH would love to see a St. Paddy's baby (he is proud of his Irish heritage) but there is NO WAY I am extending my pregnancy by 2+ weeks!!


----------



## MrsTragic

Due Feb 15 this is number 4 and I am think healthy baby that is about all.


----------



## Elizax

Feb 8th is mine counting from when my last period was due :flower:


----------



## dragonfly1982

nikkchikk said:


> Awe, thats really cool! When I went to my doctor last week I was told I wouldn't be able to have a scan until about week 14!! I totally can't wait that long! So today I got a referral to another private clinic that do early scans so I have it on the 11th - I'll be 7 weeks and 2 days all going well!! DH just booked the afternoon off and that day is also my mom's birthday so hopefully we'll have a picture of her first grandchild to give her that evening :)
> 
> I know what you mean about kids teasing another kid for having a leap year birthday! My DH said it'd be a great way to save on parties :haha: If I had a choice I'd love to give birth on March 1st as that's my parents wedding anniversary!
> 
> I'd say you both are so excited about telling your parents, especially with the scan pictures!!! That's brilliant! You'll have to let me know how you get on, I'll be very interested seeing as our babies are due within days of each other :)
> 
> Oh that's great! I am jealous that you get to hear a heart beat! I won't at my appointment; it's too early! I just hope my HCG is high enough to see the little bean! My level was 76 at 4wks 2 days (last Friday). I hope it goes above 1200 by my U/S on Wednesday!
> 
> DH would love to see a St. Paddy's baby (he is proud of his Irish heritage) but there is NO WAY I am extending my pregnancy by 2+ weeks!!Click to expand...

Awe, a St Paddys Day baby! Wasn't even thinking of that - and I'm Irish :haha: I hope we don't go over by that much though ;) 

Yeah, when I made the appt today the nurse was like "well you can come in any time you like BUT you're not really guaranteed to hear a heartbeat at present!" so she persuaded me to wait two weeks - that wait will be the end of me:haha: Still, you'll have to give me the lowdown about your scan! I'd love to be going in for one this week - I kinda just really want to make sure that everything is ok! I'm sure everyone worries about MCs and ectopic pgs but my doc said at least we can resolve the ectopic worry with a scan, so thats the reason I opted for an early scan!


----------



## Caseys

davecr033 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I went for my first US today to make sure embbie stuck in the right location in the uterus and we have a confirmed baby (single baby - no twins) growing in the right place. Got a print of my first US with the little sac showing. I can't stop smiling. :happydance:
> 
> Also discovered the belly band - woohoo - I can continue to wear my regular pants and skirts and have something to hold them up even unzipped :winkwink:
> 
> Symptoms - very tired and it comes and goes. And very thirsty too. Slight big boobs but that could be the hormones I am still on. Otherwise no other symptoms. Going for heartbeat US next week :)

I just got back from my first US as well! I'm relieved we got a single baby as well and not twins, not sure I could handle twins and DH only wants one but we had to have 2 embies put in for the success chances. I also heard the heartbeat for the first time as I am just over 7 weeks, 140 bpm, little Alf (our nickname, Alien Life Form) is doing well!

It finally seems real huh? We're pregnant, yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Robertsgirl

berry26 said:


> Can I join? my gp said march 2nd but all the other pregnancy calculators say feb 28! lol i think its going to be a leap year baby! x

Welcome and Congratulations!!!


----------



## Robertsgirl

MrsMM24 said:


> :yellow:Ok, had the sono 2 hours ago!! AWESOME!! The HB is soooo strong already. 130. As you can see by the ticker, date change, NOT multiples, we are having a *Valentine's Baby!!! * (How fitting):happydance: After our Anny and before my B-day!!


How neat!!!!!! I will have my first u/s on July 21st, we are so excited!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Robertsgirl

MrsMM24 said:


> Robertsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!!! How is everyone feeling?? We had a little scare with some bleeding after intercourse, went to the doctors and had blood done (had to wait a week and give samples twice) And all is perfect..I was so scared I had a m/c in Feb, I was afraid I was re-living a nightmare...I can breath and sleep now..So what are everyone's symptoms? I have morning sickness, cramps, breasts are getting huge, cravings, fatigue...and I'm sure there is more..I'm so excited!!! Congratulations all!!!
> 
> I am glad to hear that all is well!!! That's a blessing.:happydance:
> 
> I do not vomit, but feel sick in the mornings, breasts have been tender for weeks, and I have no real appetite.... :-([/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get your appetite back soon, mine comes and goes.:thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## EngineerGirl

My EDD based on ovulation is Feb. 29. DH really doesn't want that for our baby, so I can understand those who don't want it! 

Congrats to davecr033 on your US - I'm hoping to be able to sew my own belly band when the time comes. Congrats to Caseys and MrsMM24 too.

Welcome berry26.


----------



## MrsMM24

dragonfly1982 said:


> nikkchikk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, thats really cool! When I went to my doctor last week I was told I wouldn't be able to have a scan until about week 14!! I totally can't wait that long! So today I got a referral to another private clinic that do early scans so I have it on the 11th - I'll be 7 weeks and 2 days all going well!! DH just booked the afternoon off and that day is also my mom's birthday so hopefully we'll have a picture of her first grandchild to give her that evening :)
> 
> I know what you mean about kids teasing another kid for having a leap year birthday! My DH said it'd be a great way to save on parties :haha: If I had a choice I'd love to give birth on March 1st as that's my parents wedding anniversary!
> 
> I'd say you both are so excited about telling your parents, especially with the scan pictures!!! That's brilliant! You'll have to let me know how you get on, I'll be very interested seeing as our babies are due within days of each other :)
> 
> Oh that's great! I am jealous that you get to hear a heart beat! I won't at my appointment; it's too early! I just hope my HCG is high enough to see the little bean! My level was 76 at 4wks 2 days (last Friday). I hope it goes above 1200 by my U/S on Wednesday!
> 
> DH would love to see a St. Paddy's baby (he is proud of his Irish heritage) but there is NO WAY I am extending my pregnancy by 2+ weeks!!Click to expand...
> 
> Awe, a St Paddys Day baby! Wasn't even thinking of that - and I'm Irish :haha: I hope we don't go over by that much though ;)
> 
> Yeah, when I made the appt today the nurse was like "well you can come in any time you like BUT you're not really guaranteed to hear a heartbeat at present!" so she persuaded me to wait two weeks - that wait will be the end of me:haha: Still, you'll have to give me the lowdown about your scan! I'd love to be going in for one this week - I kinda just really want to make sure that everything is ok! I'm sure everyone worries about MCs and ectopic pgs but my doc said at least we can resolve the ectopic worry with a scan, so thats the reason I opted for an early scan!Click to expand...

Pisces here!!! I am a REAL St. Patty's Day baby, on the 17th!:thumbup: Nothing like us! :haha:


----------



## nikkchikk

The DAY get the scans, I am putting them up here! I wonder if my dates were off and my EDD will change with the results of the scan....hmm...My cycle was pretty on target, so Feb 28th date is probably pretty accurate. SOOO excited! I just hope there's only ONE!


----------



## CatandKitten

I just found out last week that I am pregnant with my first. Looks like a Feb 29th/March 1st due date for me. My mom SOOO wants me to have a leap day baby. If I go a bit early I might get a baby on my birthday too.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

im due late feb around the 23rd


----------



## dragonfly1982

nikkchikk said:


> The DAY get the scans, I am putting them up here! I wonder if my dates were off and my EDD will change with the results of the scan....hmm...My cycle was pretty on target, so Feb 28th date is probably pretty accurate. SOOO excited! I just hope there's only ONE!

I was just thinking the same thing last night! I wonder will my dates change once I get the scan hmmm!! We'll see ;) My dates could be off by a day or two seeing as we BDed pretty much that whole week :haha: Can't wait to see your scan pics :)


----------



## dragonfly1982

MrsMM24 said:


> dragonfly1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkchikk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, thats really cool! When I went to my doctor last week I was told I wouldn't be able to have a scan until about week 14!! I totally can't wait that long! So today I got a referral to another private clinic that do early scans so I have it on the 11th - I'll be 7 weeks and 2 days all going well!! DH just booked the afternoon off and that day is also my mom's birthday so hopefully we'll have a picture of her first grandchild to give her that evening :)
> 
> I know what you mean about kids teasing another kid for having a leap year birthday! My DH said it'd be a great way to save on parties :haha: If I had a choice I'd love to give birth on March 1st as that's my parents wedding anniversary!
> 
> I'd say you both are so excited about telling your parents, especially with the scan pictures!!! That's brilliant! You'll have to let me know how you get on, I'll be very interested seeing as our babies are due within days of each other :)
> 
> Oh that's great! I am jealous that you get to hear a heart beat! I won't at my appointment; it's too early! I just hope my HCG is high enough to see the little bean! My level was 76 at 4wks 2 days (last Friday). I hope it goes above 1200 by my U/S on Wednesday!
> 
> DH would love to see a St. Paddy's baby (he is proud of his Irish heritage) but there is NO WAY I am extending my pregnancy by 2+ weeks!!Click to expand...
> 
> Awe, a St Paddys Day baby! Wasn't even thinking of that - and I'm Irish :haha: I hope we don't go over by that much though ;)
> 
> Yeah, when I made the appt today the nurse was like "well you can come in any time you like BUT you're not really guaranteed to hear a heartbeat at present!" so she persuaded me to wait two weeks - that wait will be the end of me:haha: Still, you'll have to give me the lowdown about your scan! I'd love to be going in for one this week - I kinda just really want to make sure that everything is ok! I'm sure everyone worries about MCs and ectopic pgs but my doc said at least we can resolve the ectopic worry with a scan, so thats the reason I opted for an early scan!Click to expand...
> 
> Pisces here!!! I am a REAL St. Patty's Day baby, on the 17th!:thumbup: Nothing like us! :haha:Click to expand...

That must be some celebration every year!! My friend's birthday is the 16th so we always celebrate two days for him ;)


----------



## MrsMM24

CatandKitten said:


> I just found out last week that I am pregnant with my first. Looks like a Feb 29th/March 1st due date for me. My mom SOOO wants me to have a leap day baby. If I go a bit early I might get a baby on my birthday too.

CONGRATS!!!!:thumbup:

Good Luck with the Leap Year.... or even your birthday!


----------



## MrsMM24

dragonfly1982 said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonfly1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkchikk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awe, thats really cool! When I went to my doctor last week I was told I wouldn't be able to have a scan until about week 14!! I totally can't wait that long! So today I got a referral to another private clinic that do early scans so I have it on the 11th - I'll be 7 weeks and 2 days all going well!! DH just booked the afternoon off and that day is also my mom's birthday so hopefully we'll have a picture of her first grandchild to give her that evening :)
> 
> I know what you mean about kids teasing another kid for having a leap year birthday! My DH said it'd be a great way to save on parties :haha: If I had a choice I'd love to give birth on March 1st as that's my parents wedding anniversary!
> 
> I'd say you both are so excited about telling your parents, especially with the scan pictures!!! That's brilliant! You'll have to let me know how you get on, I'll be very interested seeing as our babies are due within days of each other :)
> 
> Oh that's great! I am jealous that you get to hear a heart beat! I won't at my appointment; it's too early! I just hope my HCG is high enough to see the little bean! My level was 76 at 4wks 2 days (last Friday). I hope it goes above 1200 by my U/S on Wednesday!
> 
> DH would love to see a St. Paddy's baby (he is proud of his Irish heritage) but there is NO WAY I am extending my pregnancy by 2+ weeks!!Click to expand...
> 
> Awe, a St Paddys Day baby! Wasn't even thinking of that - and I'm Irish :haha: I hope we don't go over by that much though ;)
> 
> Yeah, when I made the appt today the nurse was like "well you can come in any time you like BUT you're not really guaranteed to hear a heartbeat at present!" so she persuaded me to wait two weeks - that wait will be the end of me:haha: Still, you'll have to give me the lowdown about your scan! I'd love to be going in for one this week - I kinda just really want to make sure that everything is ok! I'm sure everyone worries about MCs and ectopic pgs but my doc said at least we can resolve the ectopic worry with a scan, so thats the reason I opted for an early scan!Click to expand...
> 
> Pisces here!!! I am a REAL St. Patty's Day baby, on the 17th!:thumbup: Nothing like us! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That must be some celebration every year!! My friend's birthday is the 16th so we always celebrate two days for him ;)Click to expand...

EACH YEAR it is!!! It is also Spring Break nationally, so there are alot of things happening no matter what during my b-day. This year will be no different, our little blessing will be here!!!


----------



## nikkchikk

A b-day on St. Paddy's day is awesome! It's like everyone is celebrating YOU, lol!! Not sure how big St. Paddy's is in D.C., but in St. Louis is is HUGE. We've got a lot of Irish heritage here. Plus, people in St. Louis are always looking for excuses to drink :p. I am looking forward to bringing baby to his first Parade March 17th!!


----------



## dragonfly1982

nikkchikk said:


> A b-day on St. Paddy's day is awesome! It's like everyone is celebrating YOU, lol!! Not sure how big St. Paddy's is in D.C., but in St. Louis is is HUGE. We've got a lot of Irish heritage here. Plus, people in St. Louis are always looking for excuses to drink :p. I am looking forward to bringing baby to his first Parade March 17th!!

Awe, that sounds awesome! I think St Paddy's Day is bigger in St. Louis than it is here :haha: We have a teeny tiny parade in our city and then the day is just devoted to getting hammered! :haha: Any excuse, right! ;)


----------



## nikkchikk

dragonfly1982 said:


> nikkchikk said:
> 
> 
> A b-day on St. Paddy's day is awesome! It's like everyone is celebrating YOU, lol!! Not sure how big St. Paddy's is in D.C., but in St. Louis is is HUGE. We've got a lot of Irish heritage here. Plus, people in St. Louis are always looking for excuses to drink :p. I am looking forward to bringing baby to his first Parade March 17th!!
> 
> Awe, that sounds awesome! I think St Paddy's Day is bigger in St. Louis than it is here :haha: We have a teeny tiny parade in our city and then the day is just devoted to getting hammered! :haha: Any excuse, right! ;)Click to expand...

My DH and I went to Ireland for the first time last summer, and we were surprised to find out that it was a bigger deal in the states! In St. Louis we have a parade ON St. Paddy's, then a parade on the Saturday closest to it. We are a crazy city. You would think we would want to relax after the week long Mardi Gras celebrations, but nope!! 

What county do you live in? We drove all over the Republic. Our favorite towns were Dingle and Kilkenny. BEAUTIFUL country, but you guys have some crazy roads!


----------



## dragonfly1982

nikkchikk said:


> dragonfly1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikkchikk said:
> 
> 
> A b-day on St. Paddy's day is awesome! It's like everyone is celebrating YOU, lol!! Not sure how big St. Paddy's is in D.C., but in St. Louis is is HUGE. We've got a lot of Irish heritage here. Plus, people in St. Louis are always looking for excuses to drink :p. I am looking forward to bringing baby to his first Parade March 17th!!
> 
> Awe, that sounds awesome! I think St Paddy's Day is bigger in St. Louis than it is here :haha: We have a teeny tiny parade in our city and then the day is just devoted to getting hammered! :haha: Any excuse, right! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> My DH and I went to Ireland for the first time last summer, and we were surprised to find out that it was a bigger deal in the states! In St. Louis we have a parade ON St. Paddy's, then a parade on the Saturday closest to it. We are a crazy city. You would think we would want to relax after the week long Mardi Gras celebrations, but nope!!
> 
> What county do you live in? We drove all over the Republic. Our favorite towns were Dingle and Kilkenny. BEAUTIFUL country, but you guys have some crazy roads!Click to expand...

NO WAY! I'm from Kilkenny lol! Right in the city, you can see Kilkenny Castle from our two back bedrooms! And I went to college in Tralee which is just up the road from Dingle :) Oh you're so right about the craaaaaaaazy roads!! I don't drive but those roads would make you not want to drive!!

Woah, that sounds like a lot of partying - Mardi Gras then St Paddys! Great time to welcome baby to the world :)


----------



## BradysMum

My baby is due February 2nd! I have another Feb baby, he was born 22nd Feb 2010. Am very excited!


----------



## nikkchikk

> NO WAY! I'm from Kilkenny lol! Right in the city, you can see Kilkenny Castle from our two back bedrooms! And I went to college in Tralee which is just up the road from Dingle :) Oh you're so right about the craaaaaaaazy roads!! I don't drive but those roads would make you not want to drive!!
> 
> Woah, that sounds like a lot of partying - Mardi Gras then St Paddys! Great time to welcome baby to the world :)

Ahaa! Really?? We were there when the world cup was going on. We started drinking Paddy's and made a few friends at Cleere's. You wouldn't happen to know a Daire Connery (Frank the Tank) would you? Lol, apparently he's pretty infamous there with the bouncers, and we had a BLAST with him and some of his buddies pub crawling! We stumbled back to the Kilkenny Hostel early the next morning. One of the BEST nights were had in Kilkenny! 

Yes, the road to Kilkenny to Kilarney was one of the most traumatic in my LIFE! 85 KPH?? Really??


----------



## dragonfly1982

nikkchikk said:


> NO WAY! I'm from Kilkenny lol! Right in the city, you can see Kilkenny Castle from our two back bedrooms! And I went to college in Tralee which is just up the road from Dingle :) Oh you're so right about the craaaaaaaazy roads!! I don't drive but those roads would make you not want to drive!!
> 
> Woah, that sounds like a lot of partying - Mardi Gras then St Paddys! Great time to welcome baby to the world :)
> 
> Ahaa! Really?? We were there when the world cup was going on. We started drinking Paddy's and made a few friends at Cleere's. You wouldn't happen to know a Daire Connery (Frank the Tank) would you? Lol, apparently he's pretty infamous there with the bouncers, and we had a BLAST with him and some of his buddies pub crawling! We stumbled back to the Kilkenny Hostel early the next morning. One of the BEST nights were had in Kilkenny!
> 
> Yes, the road to Kilkenny to Kilarney was one of the most traumatic in my LIFE! 85 KPH?? Really??Click to expand...

:haha: Sounds like Kilkenny!! I don't know Daire Connery I'm afraid, sounds like he's a laugh anyway! I'm gonna have to hunt him down now ;) You'd have no problem making friends in Kilkenny - I was like best friends with a group of girls from Washington one night in Morrisons bar. They wanted me to do an Irish Car Bomb (which was pretty much unheard of here at the time mind you!!) but I pawned it off on one of my male friends ;) He ended up really drunk and we had to send him home! I'm more clever than I look  

OH yeah, I know ALL about that road! Every weekend travelling back and forth to college in Kerry! You wouldn't want to be hungover either - the closer you get to Kerry the worse the roads get!! :haha: Absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## nikkchikk

> :haha: Sounds like Kilkenny!! I don't know Daire Connery I'm afraid, sounds like he's a laugh anyway! I'm gonna have to hunt him down now ;) You'd have no problem making friends in Kilkenny - I was like best friends with a group of girls from Washington one night in Morrisons bar. They wanted me to do an Irish Car Bomb (which was pretty much unheard of here at the time mind you!!) but I pawned it off on one of my male friends ;) He ended up really drunk and we had to send him home! I'm more clever than I look
> 
> OH yeah, I know ALL about that road! Every weekend travelling back and forth to college in Kerry! You wouldn't want to be hungover either - the closer you get to Kerry the worse the roads get!! :haha: Absolutely ridiculous!

Smart girl! Irish Car Bombs are killer! Dropping a shot or baileys and Jameson in a PINT of Guiness and drinking it in 10 seconds?! You only need ONE and your DONE!!

Oh, we were at a pub in Dun Lagohaire our first night, and I ordered a Black &Tan (guiness and bass). The waiter did a double take at me and said, 'A what?'. I repeated myself and he smiled, said 'Sure thing'. I did not find out til later that night that no one orders a Black&Tan in Ireland!! They call it Half and Half! I was also instructed never to order an Irish Car Bomb, or at least just call it an Irish flag or something! I was SOOO embarrassed! Thankfully I have an accent and all was forgiven for my American ignorance!


----------



## dragonfly1982

nikkchikk said:


> :haha: Sounds like Kilkenny!! I don't know Daire Connery I'm afraid, sounds like he's a laugh anyway! I'm gonna have to hunt him down now ;) You'd have no problem making friends in Kilkenny - I was like best friends with a group of girls from Washington one night in Morrisons bar. They wanted me to do an Irish Car Bomb (which was pretty much unheard of here at the time mind you!!) but I pawned it off on one of my male friends ;) He ended up really drunk and we had to send him home! I'm more clever than I look
> 
> OH yeah, I know ALL about that road! Every weekend travelling back and forth to college in Kerry! You wouldn't want to be hungover either - the closer you get to Kerry the worse the roads get!! :haha: Absolutely ridiculous!
> 
> Smart girl! Irish Car Bombs are killer! Dropping a shot or baileys and Jameson in a PINT of Guiness and drinking it in 10 seconds?! You only need ONE and your DONE!!
> 
> Oh, we were at a pub in Dun Lagohaire our first night, and I ordered a Black &Tan (guiness and bass). The waiter did a double take at me and said, 'A what?'. I repeated myself and he smiled, said 'Sure thing'. I did not find out til later that night that no one orders a Black&Tan in Ireland!! They call it Half and Half! I was also instructed never to order an Irish Car Bomb, or at least just call it an Irish flag or something! I was SOOO embarrassed! Thankfully I have an accent and all was forgiven for my American ignorance!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh that's so funny! Yeah there are phrases you just don't use in Ireland! We noticed a few different kind of cocktails the last time we were in the States, we were there on honeymoon only a couple of weeks ago and I just had to try some of them! There was one called a Celtic Breeze in the Irish bar in New York New York in Vegas - it was delish!! We were talking to a guy working there and DH was going on about how the pints taste different over there to the pints at home:haha: I think he was drunk! ;)


----------



## Mauser

Switch on the EDD- after today's ultrasound, I guess I'm only 7w1d... so new EDD is Feb 13th!!!


----------



## nikkchikk

> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh that's so funny! Yeah there are phrases you just don't use in Ireland! We noticed a few different kind of cocktails the last time we were in the States, we were there on honeymoon only a couple of weeks ago and I just had to try some of them! There was one called a Celtic Breeze in the Irish bar in New York New York in Vegas - it was delish!! We were talking to a guy working there and DH was going on about how the pints taste different over there to the pints at home:haha: I think he was drunk! ;)

Yeah, I wish someone would have told me!!! :dohh:

You know the BEST thing about the beers over there is that they come in the correct glasses. Guinness in a Guinness glass, Becks in a Becks glass, and so on. That is just not done here, and I thought it was pretty nice. That's probably why pints don't taste the same to your DH; they aren't in their proper pint glass! One thing you MUST explain...what is the deal with girls and beer over ice and why is it such a big deal to have Budweiser in 'Ice Cold' taps? DH and I got a kick out of that. 

Funny you were in Vegas (where we lived for a few years, and just visited recently) for your honeymoon, while DH and I went to Ireland for ours! I wonder if you were in Vegas at the same time as us...we were there May 26th to May 30th this year! We've been to The Nine Fine Irishmen in the NY,NY Casino. It's pretty cool when they have the live Irish music.


----------



## dragonfly1982

nikkchikk said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh that's so funny! Yeah there are phrases you just don't use in Ireland! We noticed a few different kind of cocktails the last time we were in the States, we were there on honeymoon only a couple of weeks ago and I just had to try some of them! There was one called a Celtic Breeze in the Irish bar in New York New York in Vegas - it was delish!! We were talking to a guy working there and DH was going on about how the pints taste different over there to the pints at home:haha: I think he was drunk! ;)
> 
> Yeah, I wish someone would have told me!!! :dohh:
> 
> You know the BEST thing about the beers over there is that they come in the correct glasses. Guinness in a Guinness glass, Becks in a Becks glass, and so on. That is just not done here, and I thought it was pretty nice. That's probably why pints don't taste the same to your DH; they aren't in their proper pint glass! One thing you MUST explain...what is the deal with girls and beer over ice and why is it such a big deal to have Budweiser in 'Ice Cold' taps? DH and I got a kick out of that.
> 
> Funny you were in Vegas (where we lived for a few years, and just visited recently) for your honeymoon, while DH and I went to Ireland for ours! I wonder if you were in Vegas at the same time as us...we were there May 26th to May 30th this year! We've been to The Nine Fine Irishmen in the NY,NY Casino. It's pretty cool when they have the live Irish music.Click to expand...

Oh my God, we were there from the 29th for 4 nights :haha: Its a small world! We stayed in Bellagio, it was really really nice! We spent the earlier part of our honeymoon on a cruise in the Caribbean and then a little over a week in Florida (we got engaged at Disney about 2.5 years ago!) 

Oh yeah! The Ice Cold taps - I think thats so stupid but a lot of people will only drink "Bud Ice Cold" or "Heineken Ice Cold" Personally I wouldn't care - but its something to do with the nitrogen in the pints - I think the head lasts longer on the ice cold ones! That was my DH's point in the Nine Fine Irishmen - he said that theres no nitrogen in the pints in the states and the head just doesn't last!


----------



## MrsGemmaRose

Robertsgirl said:


> I just found out I'm prego on Tuesday!!!! The due date is looking like Feburary 25th..any one else in feb?:cloud9::happydance:

heyy im 5weeks 3days and due on 28th feb :) onli a few daays behind you i think xx congrats :)


----------



## nikkchikk

> Oh my God, we were there from the 29th for 4 nights :haha: Its a small world! We stayed in Bellagio, it was really really nice! We spent the earlier part of our honeymoon on a cruise in the Caribbean and then a little over a week in Florida (we got engaged at Disney about 2.5 years ago!)
> 
> Oh yeah! The Ice Cold taps - I think thats so stupid but a lot of people will only drink "Bud Ice Cold" or "Heineken Ice Cold" Personally I wouldn't care - but its something to do with the nitrogen in the pints - I think the head lasts longer on the ice cold ones! That was my DH's point in the Nine Fine Irishmen - he said that theres no nitrogen in the pints in the states and the head just doesn't last!

Holy crap that is WEIRD!!!!!! We could have crossed paths and never known it! We stayed at The Riviera Hotel this time. Saw the Mystere show at Treasure Island. WORTH IT!! 

It sounds like you guys had a great honeymoon!! We also had a long one (3 weeks) In Ireland, London, and Edinburgh last July. WONDERFUL!!! I want to do it all over again!


----------



## Natali

Robertsgirl said:


> I just found out I'm prego on Tuesday!!!! The due date is looking like Feburary 25th..any one else in feb?:cloud9::happydance:

I am!:) I'm 7weeks+2days pregnant, due Feb 12th :) Good luck xx


----------



## dragonfly1982

nikkchikk said:


> Oh my God, we were there from the 29th for 4 nights :haha: Its a small world! We stayed in Bellagio, it was really really nice! We spent the earlier part of our honeymoon on a cruise in the Caribbean and then a little over a week in Florida (we got engaged at Disney about 2.5 years ago!)
> 
> Oh yeah! The Ice Cold taps - I think thats so stupid but a lot of people will only drink "Bud Ice Cold" or "Heineken Ice Cold" Personally I wouldn't care - but its something to do with the nitrogen in the pints - I think the head lasts longer on the ice cold ones! That was my DH's point in the Nine Fine Irishmen - he said that theres no nitrogen in the pints in the states and the head just doesn't last!
> 
> Holy crap that is WEIRD!!!!!! We could have crossed paths and never known it! We stayed at The Riviera Hotel this time. Saw the Mystere show at Treasure Island. WORTH IT!!
> 
> It sounds like you guys had a great honeymoon!! We also had a long one (3 weeks) In Ireland, London, and Edinburgh last July. WONDERFUL!!! I want to do it all over again!Click to expand...

That is just crazy! Its a small world!! :)

Oh cool!! We wanted to see a Cirque show alright but time just got away from us! On our last night we went to Phantom at The Venetian, it was phenomenal!! Think it was one of the highlights of our whole trip :) 

Love London, been there once before, but never to Edinburgh! Heard its meant to be excellent - that's definitely on my to do list!!


----------



## nikkchikk

dragonfly1982 said:


> nikkchikk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God, we were there from the 29th for 4 nights :haha: Its a small world! We stayed in Bellagio, it was really really nice! We spent the earlier part of our honeymoon on a cruise in the Caribbean and then a little over a week in Florida (we got engaged at Disney about 2.5 years ago!)
> 
> Oh yeah! The Ice Cold taps - I think thats so stupid but a lot of people will only drink "Bud Ice Cold" or "Heineken Ice Cold" Personally I wouldn't care - but its something to do with the nitrogen in the pints - I think the head lasts longer on the ice cold ones! That was my DH's point in the Nine Fine Irishmen - he said that theres no nitrogen in the pints in the states and the head just doesn't last!
> 
> Holy crap that is WEIRD!!!!!! We could have crossed paths and never known it! We stayed at The Riviera Hotel this time. Saw the Mystere show at Treasure Island. WORTH IT!!
> 
> It sounds like you guys had a great honeymoon!! We also had a long one (3 weeks) In Ireland, London, and Edinburgh last July. WONDERFUL!!! I want to do it all over again!Click to expand...
> 
> That is just crazy! Its a small world!! :)
> 
> Oh cool!! We wanted to see a Cirque show alright but time just got away from us! On our last night we went to Phantom at The Venetian, it was phenomenal!! Think it was one of the highlights of our whole trip :)
> 
> Love London, been there once before, but never to Edinburgh! Heard its meant to be excellent - that's definitely on my to do list!!Click to expand...

Don't feel bad. We lived in Las Vegas for 3 years and never saw a show! It took us 2 years as tourists to see one! I always wanted to see Phantom; it was always raved about! 

Oh my gosh, hop on Ryan Air for 40 euros (and before you get too pregnant)! Edinburgh is a MUST SEE!


----------



## Natasha2605

Everyone should come to Edinburgh, that's where _I_ live hehe! Come up after we've all had out babas and we could go to the zoooooooooo. I love the zoo, any excuse for a trip there!

I wanted to go to London in September for a few days, just me and OH. But his reply? :

''Na...there's nothing to do in London''

Erm yeah okay then darling... nothing to do at all!!!


----------



## nikkchikk

Natasha2605 said:


> Everyone should come to Edinburgh, that's where _I_ live hehe! Come up after we've all had out babas and we could go to the zoooooooooo. I love the zoo, any excuse for a trip there!
> 
> I wanted to go to London in September for a few days, just me and OH. But his reply? :
> 
> ''Na...there's nothing to do in London''
> 
> Erm yeah okay then darling... nothing to do at all!!!

Oh my gosh I LOVED Edinburgh!!! I have NEVER been to a more interesting city. Mary King's Close was SO cool, the Royal Mile was amazing, Greyfriars Prison was exactly as spooky as I imagined, and OH I just want to go back NOW!! We even hiked on that hill behind the science center (?), but the name has run away from me...I got some of the BEST pictures from up there! You lucky girl, getting to live in Scotland! Next time I visit, I am going to the Highlands!


----------



## Natasha2605

nikkchikk said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone should come to Edinburgh, that's where _I_ live hehe! Come up after we've all had out babas and we could go to the zoooooooooo. I love the zoo, any excuse for a trip there!
> 
> I wanted to go to London in September for a few days, just me and OH. But his reply? :
> 
> ''Na...there's nothing to do in London''
> 
> Erm yeah okay then darling... nothing to do at all!!!
> 
> Oh my gosh I LOVED Edinburgh!!! I have NEVER been to a more interesting city. Mary King's Close was SO cool, the Royal Mile was amazing, Greyfriars Prison was exactly as spooky as I imagined, and OH I just want to go back NOW!! We even hiked on that hill behind the science center (?), but the name has run away from me...I got some of the BEST pictures from up there! You lucky girl, getting to live in Scotland! Next time I visit, I am going to the Highlands!Click to expand...

Did you go to Edinburgh Dungeons? Now THAT is amazing, and so freaky! Mary King's close taught me so much I didn't know :blush: Bearing in mind I have a qualification in history lmao. I do hate the Royal Mile though, full of pubs and sovenier shops, two things I can't stand! I've never been to Greyfriars Prison though, never heard of it that I can recall. According to my OH the hill your on about is Colton Hill! The biggest hill is Arthur's Seat, good for labour inducing I hear! Fancy popping back the day before your due haha!

And shockingly...I've never been to the Highlands haha! I'm not a big walker so probably not ideal for me!

I think I'm that used to living in Edinburgh I don't really appreciate it half the time! It is a beautiful city though!


----------



## nikkchikk

We did not see the dungeons! Oh well, one more reason to go back! You really have never been to Greyfriars or heard about Bloody George Mackenzie and the covenanters prison? Oh, my, read up on it and then head over to the cemetery around sunset. SUPER creepy! I don't know what the deal is, but the Scots have strange customs about their headstones! They are covered in skeletons and demons! What is the reason for this? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greyfriars_Kirkyard

As far at the royal mile, for a first timer, it was neat to see! The shops are a bit kitschy, and I was a little unnerved that some of the shops had Russian clerks selling 'authentic' Scottish wares. I found a family owned shop and got a few wool scarves and things. Nice place.

We stayed at the Castle Rock Hostel. It had THE most amazing view of the Castle from below. Our walk from the bus stations was far, but it was SO neat. All that dark sandstone give the city a Gothic feeling. I really wish we could have stayed longer!

As for the highlands, for one I am a HUGE fan of the Outlander novels by Diana Gabaldon. All of her books are based in Scotland, particularly the highlands. I also have some Scottish heritage in my family, based in the highlands, So I am interested to see it in person.


----------



## Mauser

Well congrats to all the recent gals who are in February! Looking forward to a very happy, healthy, and boring 7-8 months for all of us!


----------



## Natasha2605

nikkchikk said:


> We did not see the dungeons! Oh well, one more reason to go back! You really have never been to Greyfriars or heard about Bloody George Mackenzie and the covenanters prison? Oh, my, read up on it and then head over to the cemetery around sunset. SUPER creepy! I don't know what the deal is, but the Scots have strange customs about their headstones! They are covered in skeletons and demons! What is the reason for this? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greyfriars_Kirkyard
> 
> As far at the royal mile, for a first timer, it was neat to see! The shops are a bit kitschy, and I was a little unnerved that some of the shops had Russian clerks selling 'authentic' Scottish wares. I found a family owned shop and got a few wool scarves and things. Nice place.
> 
> We stayed at the Castle Rock Hostel. It had THE most amazing view of the Castle from below. Our walk from the bus stations was far, but it was SO neat. All that dark sandstone give the city a Gothic feeling. I really wish we could have stayed longer!
> 
> As for the highlands, for one I am a HUGE fan of the Outlander novels by Diana Gabaldon. All of her books are based in Scotland, particularly the highlands. I also have some Scottish heritage in my family, based in the highlands, So I am interested to see it in person.

Nope never heard of any of that! Will deffo read up on it in morning...if I read now I won't sleep tonight and will dream of things draping over headstones lol!

Ah right I see, I hope you do make it back to see everything you want to! I'm in awe of you living in America personally. That was my dream for years, only place in US I've been to is Florida! I'd love to go to New York and California though!

Is anyone getting pregnancy sickness yet? Mines started a week ago but seems to have died off again the last two days :wacko:


----------



## EngineerGirl

No pregnancy sickness yet, but according to my chart's ovulation date I'm only at 4+6 (5+1 by LMP) so I wouldn't expect it. It's weird to not feel pregnant really - I have some minor to medium cramping and tender boobs which occasionally like to give off stabbing pains, but other than that nothing really. My mom was absolutely horribly sick during her pregnancies so I'll be sort of worried if I don't follow in her footsteps!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Engineergirl - I have been sick since the beginning of week 4! almost 2 solid weeks of bad MS! Hopefully you won't get it all at! :flower:


----------



## Hope222

Hi February mamas , 

I'm new to BnB & due on the 7th of Feb :) can't wait !!! This is my 3rd baby .. I have 2 lovely girls and really really hope this little bean will stick in there . Wish you all healthy pregnancies


----------



## dragonfly1982

nikkchikk said:


> Don't feel bad. We lived in Las Vegas for 3 years and never saw a show! It took us 2 years as tourists to see one! I always wanted to see Phantom; it was always raved about!
> 
> Oh my gosh, hop on Ryan Air for 40 euros (and before you get too pregnant)! Edinburgh is a MUST SEE!

Oh if you guys go back you should try your best to see Phantom ;) 

Sob sob, we were gonna go later this year if we could afford it but we're now in the middle of buying a house - its quite necessary now with baby on the way ;) We are renting at present and hadn't really thought of buying but I know the more advanced the pregnancy gets the more I'll want to "nest" :D


----------



## dragonfly1982

nikkchikk said:


> As for the highlands, for one I am a HUGE fan of the Outlander novels by Diana Gabaldon. All of her books are based in Scotland, particularly the highlands. I also have some Scottish heritage in my family, based in the highlands, So I am interested to see it in person.

OMG!! I looooooooooooove those books so much! Haven't gotten around to the most recent one yet as I was saving it for HM and then I kinda never got around to it!! That's the main reason I've always wanted to go to Scotland!! I heard somewhere they even do Outlander tours! I am most definitely going next year, I just have to make sure its not with DH cause he just doesn't understand my DG obsession!!


----------



## nikkchikk

dragonfly1982 said:


> nikkchikk said:
> 
> 
> As for the highlands, for one I am a HUGE fan of the Outlander novels by Diana Gabaldon. All of her books are based in Scotland, particularly the highlands. I also have some Scottish heritage in my family, based in the highlands, So I am interested to see it in person.
> 
> OMG!! I looooooooooooove those books so much! Haven't gotten around to the most recent one yet as I was saving it for HM and then I kinda never got around to it!! That's the main reason I've always wanted to go to Scotland!! I heard somewhere they even do Outlander tours! I am most definitely going next year, I just have to make sure its not with DH cause he just doesn't understand my DG obsession!!Click to expand...

Oh, I know how looking for a new house goes! We just moved into our new place in April. It's nice, but BOY there's a lot of work that goes along with it! We had been staying with our parents for a while previously while we house hunted, and ya wanna know what I missed the most about having my own house? Walking around in the nude and having my own kitchen. Can't do that at the parents! lol!

YES!! Outlander is the BEST series I have EVER read! I can't believe you haven't gotten to An echo In the bone yet. It came out what, like 2 years ago! Get to it! :) Your DH and my DH would be in the same boat. Danny doesn't understand my obsession, but I don't think he minds it because he gets a lot more :sex: when I'm reading Outlander, hehe!! When we got to Scotland, I was almost squealing because I was like 'Jamie and Claire were here!' There was even a shop on the way to the hostel called 'Frasers'. SO dorky, I know!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hope222 said:


> Hi February mamas ,
> 
> I'm new to BnB & due on the 7th of Feb :) can't wait !!! This is my 3rd baby .. I have 2 lovely girls and really really hope this little bean will stick in there . Wish you all healthy pregnancies

Welcome, Congrats, and wishing you a H&H 9 mos! Stick bean, stick!:thumbup:


----------



## dragonfly1982

nikkchikk said:


> Oh, I know how looking for a new house goes! We just moved into our new place in April. It's nice, but BOY there's a lot of work that goes along with it! We had been staying with our parents for a while previously while we house hunted, and ya wanna know what I missed the most about having my own house? Walking around in the nude and having my own kitchen. Can't do that at the parents! lol!
> 
> YES!! Outlander is the BEST series I have EVER read! I can't believe you haven't gotten to An echo In the bone yet. It came out what, like 2 years ago! Get to it! :) Your DH and my DH would be in the same boat. Danny doesn't understand my obsession, but I don't think he minds it because he gets a lot more :sex: when I'm reading Outlander, hehe!! When we got to Scotland, I was almost squealing because I was like 'Jamie and Claire were here!' There was even a shop on the way to the hostel called 'Frasers'. SO dorky, I know!!

Well we've found a house we like BUT we just have to get the loan to buy it! FXed! There's so much paperwork and crap :haha: Feel like we'll never get there, I know we will of course but at the moment it feels never ending! Haha, I think I'd miss those things too if we weren't in our own house!! ;)

Oh totally, love that series so much! I dunno how I never got around to AEITB, its sitting on my shelf upstairs all lonely! I was re-reading the rest of them before I got to that one and the wedding just got in the way! I am halfway through Drums, I'll get stuck in and finish them all! 

I would totally be like that too if I (when I eventually) go to Scotland!! DH would not like it at all! He despises the name Jamie :haha: Which is terrible really cause his name is James and I was trying to convince him to name the lil one Jamie (after himself of course ;) ) but he wasn't falling for it!:haha:


----------



## jones248

Congrats on everyones bfp!!! Mine is Feb 4th and cant wait to see my sunshine :)


----------



## davecr033

Hi Ladies,

Had a bit of a scare this morning. Went to pee and noticed a small blood clot when I wiped. so far only faint pink when I wipe now (sorry for TMI) and so I called the nurse and she said that it was normal. Probably uterus stretching.

Anyone else have this? I was freaking out this morning.  I am will be 6 weeks tomorrow and so worried about hanging on to this bean.


----------



## dragonfly1982

davecr033 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Had a bit of a scare this morning. Went to pee and noticed a small blood clot when I wiped. so far only faint pink when I wipe now (sorry for TMI) and so I called the nurse and she said that it was normal. Probably uterus stretching.
> 
> Anyone else have this? I was freaking out this morning. I am will be 6 weeks tomorrow and so worried about hanging on to this bean.

I haven't had bleeding hun but I've heard plenty of women have had it and its meant to be perfectly normal at this stage. Saying that if it doesn't ease off or starts to get worse I'd see a doc or someone about it! Most women I know who've bled at this stage have all gotten u/s to see if everything was ok!


----------



## nikkchikk

Oh, buying a house...so much paperwork! My hand cramped up halfway through!! I hope you get approved and get all settled! You won't be able to help move anything if you wait a few more months :p oh wait, maybe that's incentive to hold off...heehee

I hereby order you to GET TO READING!! I love Drums of Autumn, hell i loved ALL the books. Echo is definitely a great one!

BTW, I got my scan yesterday...not much to see :( but all is normal!!! I wish I would have waited until 7 weeks like you are!!


----------



## nikkchikk

davecr033 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Had a bit of a scare this morning. Went to pee and noticed a small blood clot when I wiped. so far only faint pink when I wipe now (sorry for TMI) and so I called the nurse and she said that it was normal. Probably uterus stretching.
> 
> Anyone else have this? I was freaking out this morning. I am will be 6 weeks tomorrow and so worried about hanging on to this bean.

A clot or spotting?


----------



## dragonfly1982

nikkchikk said:


> Oh, buying a house...so much paperwork! My hand cramped up halfway through!! I hope you get approved and get all settled! You won't be able to help move anything if you wait a few more months :p oh wait, maybe that's incentive to hold off...heehee
> 
> I hereby order you to GET TO READING!! I love Drums of Autumn, hell i loved ALL the books. Echo is definitely a great one!
> 
> BTW, I got my scan yesterday...not much to see :( but all is normal!!! I wish I would have waited until 7 weeks like you are!!

Haha, that's great incentive to hold off :haha: Nearly have everything now, have about 3 or 4 more things to do but hoping to file the paperwork tomorrow evening!! FXed!! And we should find out if we're approved in about a month, maybe less! 

Well at the moment I'm reading another series, a lot more light hearted and just - well, fluff :haha: But I'll get cracking on Drums again soon, I promise :)

OMG!!! That's fantastic!! Was your EDD accurate hun? I have a feeling mine is off by a few days but I guess we'll find out! I also just realised today that our first scan is on the 11th which is our two month wedding anniversary :) It's gonna be so hard to wait til then though - I want my scan now!!


----------



## nikkchikk

Oh, well the scan wasn't much to look at :( but take a look! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/659333-5-week-ultrasound.html


----------



## EngineerGirl

Nikki, so glad your bean is in the right place. I'm sure your scans will get more exciting. I can't wait to start having stuff about my pregnancy confirmed. First appointment is a week away, but I think that's just to go over medical history.


----------



## dragonfly1982

Awe nikki, your lil bean is perfect and in the right place - everything is as it should be! I can't wait to have my scan to be able to rest easy that everything is as it should be! I'd say my doc is gonna tell me that I'm about 5+1 or 2, not the 5+5 my ticker says!


----------



## nikkchikk

EngineerGirl said:


> Nikki, so glad your bean is in the right place. I'm sure your scans will get more exciting. I can't wait to start having stuff about my pregnancy confirmed. First appointment is a week away, but I think that's just to go over medical history.



Thank you :) It was exciting, but I'm an naturally impatient and I want to see MORE! Wow, this is going to be a LONG nine months!! Your appt may be like mine; It was to go over med hx and pap (my last was 8 mths ago) and a blood panel.


----------



## Natasha2605

How is everyone today? Any exciting plans over the weekend?

I'm still feeling good, my sickness is okay ish. Just feeling very tired atm xx


----------



## MrsMM24

I am feeling pretty well too. Hope that it lasts through the long weekend (in the US). I don't really have big plans, as D.C. is under high alert this holiday. However, I do plan to see some friends and family at the pool and enjoy some good food (what I can stand to eat with the lack of appetite)


----------



## chachacha

Hi everyone! I only found out the other day that I'm pregnant. My due date is around Feb 28th. I'm worried, because it's a leap year in 2012 and I'd hate to have the baby on the 29th. I'll keep my legs crossed!


----------



## Kristin52

hiiii  I'm due Feb. 7th. 
and Idk about any of you girls, but I literally am scared s***less. 
every little thing worries me of losing the baby.
I had an ultrasound done a few days ago, and the baby had a heartbeat of 171.
and I HEARD it. I cried. right then. hahaha. anyone else feeling like this?


----------



## jodilisa

Hey Ladies! I'm due Feb 14, according to LMP... no ultrasound yet. This is #3 and unplanned... I'm excited, scared... You'd think because it was my 3rd I wouldn't be as glued to the pregnancy websites, but nope! It's amazing what's going on in our bodies! Congrats on your growing miracles ladies! Here's to a good, happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Lunarblue

I'm suppose to be due around the 27th or so.. so yah!


----------



## pinglebump

I am due around 26/27th :happydance: so shocked after trying for three years I hope it sticks xxx


----------



## mrsqblove

My due date is Feb 13, 2012....I heard the heart beat for the first time a week ago...Can't wait till the 12th to hear it again....Feburary seems so far away....


----------



## Jade_Kitten

hi all...im due february 10th :D


----------



## AllieCat

feb 19th, but i need that confirmed from my Dr.


----------



## happynoodle1

Hi and congrats all! I'm due 27th Feb 2012


----------



## messylines

I went for a scan on friday which put me at 7 Weeks 1 day which would make me 7 weeks and 4 days today. I *think* this makes my EDD 16th Feb. Going to be a romantic valentine's for us lot, eh? ;)

It's been emotionally gruelling so far. I have been wrongly diagnosed as having miscarried twice and still suffering with bleeding/spotting. Despite having two healthy looking scans I still feel like I cannot relax or plan ahead, and that everything could go wrong at any minute. It's pretty scary stuff. 

Has anyone else experienced persistent bleeding, (unrelated to when period would normally be due) and gone on to have a healthy pregnancy?


----------



## MrsMM24

WOW!!! The weekend brought some more exciting news I see!!! AWESOME!!!:flower:

:happydance: CHACHACHA - Welcome & CONGRATS! I know that the biggest thing about this month is a possible leap year baby, as if you needed any other anxiety starters...
:happydance:KRISTIN - Welcome & CONGRATS! I know exactly how you feel, despite this being my 2nd baby, I am still very worried and cannot wait for some of the weight to be lifted with entering into the 2nd trim (come on Aug!)
:happydance:JODILISA - Welcome & CONGRATS! We have similar EDD, I had a transvag "confirmation" (except my AF visits every other month, but i ovulate every month so they will monitor, the date) We are calling it our "Love" Baby since it is also a week after our Anny!
:happydance:LUNARBLUE and PINGLEBUMP - Welcome & CONGRATS! You two are another with a possible leap year baby!
:happydance:MRSQBLOVE - Welcome & CONGRATS! You also have a "Love" Baby EDD!!!
:happydance: JADEKITTEN - Welcome & CONGRATS! So excited to see all of these :bfp: and February Babies!!
:happydance:ALLIECAT - Welcome & CONGRATS! I hope that you get the doc's confirmation on the 19th soon.
:happydance:HAPPYNOODLE - CONGRATS! Welcome to the "I am having a leap year baby..." thread, it seems sooo many of you have this EDD.
:happydance: MESSYLINES - Welcome & CONGRATS! I have not experienced this, however, I know that there are soooo many ladies on BnB that have, so I am sure they will contact you soon and easy some of your worry. Until our little babies have entered formally, I do not think worry is going to go anywhere....


----------



## cinnamum

i am but the dates keep changing as i havent had my dating scan yet, but i am pretty sure it'll be dead int eh middle of feb now xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

CINNAMUM - good luck with the date, right in the middle means you too will be having a "Love" baby... CONGRATS!


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Hello Girls ~ I am due February 14th :cloud9:


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm dreading my due date being any later than the 20th incase I go over and have a leap year baby! My sickness has disappeared more or less in the last three days...very strange!


----------



## cinnamum

MrsMM24 said:


> CINNAMUM - good luck with the date, right in the middle means you too will be having a "Love" baby... CONGRATS!

do you know what... it never even crossed my mind! LOL.
i been so wrapped up in my kids i havent really given the EDD any thought. it makes me feel mean, but i am trying to get my mind off of the pregnancy and onto the kids as i worry about spending 1 to 1 time with them. :cry:

i am gonna start applying for schools, taking driving lessons and potty training soon so i'll be even more off the subject. LOL

thank you soooo much for pointing it out to me though xxx :hugs: i will tell DH xxx :cloud9:


----------



## Sunkissed

I had my first ultra sound today :) I thought I was a little over 6 weeks but they dated me 5w +6 so now my edd is feb 29.... Great. Haha. But I saw the yolk sac and the little heart beating away with a heart rate of 118 :)


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS!!! *SUNKISSED * H&H 9 mos to you! Another Leap Year baby on this thread...


----------



## Bimbo

Hi, I'm new on here. I am due the 24th February.


----------



## Claire251

hey ladies goin off my last period im due about 17th Feb xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Eeek I see we've been moved haha!

Welcome to everyone who's posted :hugs:

How is everyone?

I had my booking appt with the mw today! Went well, just the usual bucket load of information that she wanted as well as some blood :)

xx


----------



## MrsMM24

BIMBO & CLAIRE - WELCOME & CONGRATS! You are cooking up a Leap Year baby!!

NATASHA - Awesome appt, hopefully you will get a more exciting MW appt soon.


----------



## Flower24

Hello everybody, I am new on here. Congratulations to everyone!! I think my due date is 24th Feb. Havent seen midwife or anyone yet though. 

It still doesnt feel real...can't wait for scan. 

I would love to get talking to other mums to be on here as we havent told anyone yet so finding it hard not talking to anyone for advice etc


----------



## MrsMM24

FLOWER24 - CONGRATS!!:happydance:

You too are pretty close to the Leap Year EDD, I hope you are granted a scan soon. H&H 9 mos!!!


----------



## bababel

Feb 16th for me!


----------



## Flower24

Oops.... My due date is 28th not 24th! Hoping for a little earlier:haha:


----------



## prayingforkid

Congratulations, I am due feb 3!!!!


----------



## Robertsgirl

Hi ladies!!! How is everyone? I am okay just this morning sickness is getting to me, and I am very congested. I am having lots of cramps I feel so full..It's a nice feeling I felt so empty last time :)


----------



## Robertsgirl

How is everyone? It's been lonely in here....


----------



## MrsMM24

All is well with me, it has been a little quiet in here. I am on quite a few threads as well though, and keeping up with my journal, would be nice to hear that everyone is doing ok....


----------



## KellyC75

I think its quiet on here as there is an official 'February 2012' group

Come on over & join us :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/621266-february-valentines-2012-join-us-here.html


----------



## MrsMM24

I am already a member, that could definitely be the reason.... :flower:


----------



## Robertsgirl

I have been over there as well but it's so busy I can't keep up..LOL That's why I made this thread..No one even wrote to me on there..and I understand there are ALLOT of babies coming in February it's exciting!!! I wish my baby was being born on Valentines day, I have my first u/s the 21st so I'll know my due date for sure :)


----------



## KellyC75

Robertsgirl said:


> I have been over there as well but it's so busy I can't keep up..LOL That's why I made this thread..No one even wrote to me on there..and I understand there are ALLOT of babies coming in February it's exciting!!! I wish my baby was being born on Valentines day, I have my first u/s the 21st so I'll know my due date for sure :)

I would write to you on there ~ :hugs:

Give it another go ~ Youll soon get to know everyone (well, the regular posters anyway) :flower:

See ya there :winkwink:

Good luck for the 21st :happydance:


----------



## Staceyleigh

Yay I'm feb 16th too :) got scan 9th august!!! Time couldn't go quick enough!!


----------



## Radiance

Made it to the safe zone :D

We are all almost there, YAY!!!


----------



## Robertsgirl

Radiance said:


> Made it to the safe zone :D
> 
> We are all almost there, YAY!!!

Yes we are!!!! How have you been feeling??


----------



## Radiance

Robertsgirl said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> Made it to the safe zone :D
> 
> We are all almost there, YAY!!!
> 
> Yes we are!!!! How have you been feeling??Click to expand...

I feel amazing!! So relieved I made it to the safe zone since I'm so high risk :)
and I'm father than the doctor first thought, I'm about 17 weeks now!
I definitely feel pregnant haha I don't like some things one day and the next its completely different food!

How are you feeling? :)


----------



## elissam1989

feb 25th here


----------



## ZombieKitten

sooo i just found out im having a GIRL!!! :)


----------



## Radiance

Congrats ZombieKitten :D


----------



## Hads1

Hello, I am due 27th Feb 2012...........so excited  x


----------



## Rachael300

Ooh im due 6th Feb !!


----------



## Bunska

I'm due 27 fen


----------

